# Petit Fours



## drea (Mar 31, 2006)

... the bane of my existence.

on a normal day i have to create 800 miniatures. (200 plates, 4 items each)

as if it's not bad enough i have the scavengers (runners, chefs, etc) nibbling away (if you're going to eat one cookie you might as well take the plate and destroy the evidence), the fact that i'm in a 90 degree kitchen, which is humid, doesn't help. 

in order to keep up with the service (400 dessert covers in a 5 hour period) i have to keep them out. therefore, they melt or get stale.

anyone have any suggestions on items i can prepare that will keep well during service? I've tried sable, asst cookies, pate a choux, mini tarts, you name it... but i always have a problem with freshness.

help!


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello! What about vanilla bean panna cottas in little one ounce shot glasses?
Or 2 ounces of assorted fruit shooters?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Does your Kitchen have those Cambro holding containers? 1/2 sheet pans and hotel pans slide right in, the doors are air-tight, so no humidty can come in (assuming what you put in has little moisture). You can set your dressed plates/platters on the pans and lock the door! Also, since the doors close and lock, you can control your "evaporation" problems a little better. As well, tell your Exec Chef about the staff freebies. Tell him/her you estimate it's costing X amount of your hours, and aprox X $'s of ingredient costs. Chances are s/he'll do something about it.

Great things, those Cambros. Mine do double duty as overnight retarder/-proofers for frozen danish, crosissants, and the like....


----------



## drea (Mar 31, 2006)

i have to use b&b plates. no china spoons, shot glasses, etc. 

they're super frugal.

food pump. i'll look into cambro.


----------

